# NUB in The Expendables Movie?



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys over the weekend I went and watch the new movie "The Expendables" with a top lists of bada$$ actors from all the best action movies. When I watched it Sylvester Stallone was smoking various cigars throughout the movie but at a glance it looked like he is smoking a Nub maybe a Habano 460 once you see the band on one of them. It happens very fast but to me it looked like it. If you have seen the movie or are going to see it tell me. I think it is the 2nd or 3rd scene he is smoking cigars in.

Also Mickey Rourke was smoking a cool pipe in the movie too.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Well thats cool, but how was the movie ?? :dunno:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

At first the movie seemed like a cool idea. But it seems kinda corny... Kinda like the A-Team remake.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

cigar loco said:


> Well thats cool, but how was the movie ?? :dunno:


Man I loved the movie, since Randy Couture was part of the cast they were using alot more MMA moves in the fighting scenes. I was totally surprised at how awesome of a movie it was. Definately going to get it on dvd when it hits. Stallon is still a bada$$ and even had Dolf Lundgren it that was really cool seeing him. Arnold S even had a small part in the movie. Well worth the $5 early morning movie ticket


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> At first the movie seemed like a cool idea. But it seems kinda corny... Kinda like the A-Team remake.


Well I liked the A-team movie and thought it was a bit funny. Better then going to watch a chick flic.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I didn't know cigars were involved. This one makes my list.


----------



## E Ross (Aug 9, 2010)

I noticed that but didn't see what kind it was, not that I would necessarily know anyway. Arnold also hands Sly a cigar, but didn't see waht that was either. Either way, great, action packed movie. It was just as corny and exciting as I expected. It was great seeing all those action stars together. All it was missing was Chuck Norris. If you;re a fan of action and Stallone's corniness, I def recommend seeing this, in the theaters or otherwise.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

I was wondering about the cigars too...i may have to go see it again.

The movie was corny as hell with the one liners ("He's trying to be president" comes to mind haha) but still badass as hell....anytime we're talking about killing hundreds of people and blowing up an entire island I'm a satisfied movie goer haha


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

Agree with most everyone here, it was like a flashback to 80's action movies and lots of fun, wifey enjoyed it as well. As for the cigars, I have no idea what they were.

Best regards, tony


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

This looks like it could be a great, cheesy action movie with the cast of the decade (or 3) but how many of the stars are only 1 scene cameos?


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

Stogie said:


> Also Mickey Rourke was smoking a cool pipe in the movie too.


Speaking of cool pipes, I'm not a pipe smoker, but if I ever become one, I want the pipe that Christoph Waltz was smoking in "Inglourious Basterds". Talk about bada$$! :smoke:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

he had an interview in the last Cigar Aficionado mostly about the movie coming out. The author states he was smoking Opus X during the interview, not sure about in the movie.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I hate to say this, and mean no harm to anyone by it, but I saw a guy smokin a NUB the other day on a boat and he looked like an idiot smokin that BIG, short thing!!! I have nothin against NUB or any lg RG cigar, but these things are just ridiculous looking and should only be smoked in private!!! LOL...


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> I hate to say this, and mean no harm to anyone by it, but I saw a guy smokin a NUB the other day on a boat and he looked like an idiot smokin that BIG, short thing!!! I have nothin against NUB or any lg RG cigar, but these things are just ridiculous looking and should only be smoked in private!!! LOL...


If you got it, flaunt it brother :lol:


----------



## Rosie (Jul 10, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> I hate to say this, and mean no harm to anyone by it, but I saw a guy smokin a NUB the other day on a boat and he looked like an idiot smokin that BIG, short thing!!! I have nothin against NUB or any lg RG cigar, but these things are just ridiculous looking and should only be smoked in private!!! LOL...


Personally, I don't "get" Nubs. Seems to me it's half a cigar for the price of a full one. And to me, any parejo that's bigger than 54 RG just isn't comfortable in my mouth. But, hey, different strokes for different folks! They sure seem to sell a lot of them! :yo:

Cheers,

Rosie


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Personally, I don't "get" Nubs. Seems to me it's half a cigar for the price of a full one. And to me, any parejo that's bigger than 54 RG just isn't comfortable in my mouth. But, hey, different strokes for different folks! They sure seem to sell a lot of them! :yo:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


I like the fact that I can smoke it in under an hour, since I personally rarely have more than an hour to be alone and enjoy a cigar. That being said, I have yet to try one so I can't really say if you get the "whole cigar" experience in a smaller package.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

the first scene with a cigar was Sly in the Plane and it looked like an Opus, but there were several different cigars through out the movie.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Rosie said:


> Speaking of cool pipes, I'm not a pipe smoker, but if I ever become one, I want the pipe that Christoph Waltz was smoking in "Inglourious Basterds". Talk about bada$$! :smoke:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


The B&M I frequent has it. They've had it for years and never received any interest; but when that movie came out, they got dozens of people asking (but nobody willing to pay!).



Aficionado82 said:


> I like the fact that I can smoke it in under an hour, since I personally rarely have more than an hour to be alone and enjoy a cigar. That being said, I have yet to try one so I can't really say if you get the "whole cigar" experience in a smaller package.


Not bagging on your tastes, I just have an honest question: I hear that explanation a lot in regards to Nubs, and I find that explanation confuses me even more about the "point" of them. So my question is, why not a petite corona or some other medium-ring (42) cigar for an under-an-hour smoke? Again, your taste is your taste, I'm just honestly curious, because I don't "get" Nubs either.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Snake Hips said:


> Not bagging on your tastes, I just have an honest question: I hear that explanation a lot in regards to Nubs, and I find that explanation confuses me even more about the "point" of them. So my question is, why not a petite corona or some other medium-ring (42) cigar for an under-an-hour smoke? Again, your taste is your taste, I'm just honestly curious, because I don't "get" Nubs either.


Well, I have yet to try one, so I can't really say I like the cigar or not. I was just saying that I can understand the concept behind the nub. Whether the cigar delivers or not is something else. I have smoked a few smaller cigars that weren't nubs, so I know there are a few options out there for under-an-hour smokes.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

in the credits it said Arturo Fuente Carlito. I'm assuming the GOF's. pretty cool, since I had just bought one that morning as my end of the world smoke...

(yeah I know, first post. been lurking for awhile, I'll go over to the newbie post section)


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

kbiv said:


> in the credits it said Arturo Fuente Carlito. I'm assuming the GOF's. pretty cool, since I had just bought one that morning as my end of the world smoke...


Hey! You need to... :sb



kbiv said:


> (yeah I know, first post. been lurking for awhile, I'll go over to the newbie post section)


...oh.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> Well, I have yet to try one, so I can't really say I like the cigar or not. I was just saying that I can understand the concept behind the nub. Whether the cigar delivers or not is something else. I have smoked a few smaller cigars that weren't nubs, so I know there are a few options out there for under-an-hour smokes.


I regularly enjoy NUBs ... and they arent an under hour smoke! they usually last me between an hour to an hour & a half! They are a lot more then then look!


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> I regularly enjoy NUBs ... and they arent an under hour smoke! they usually last me between an hour to an hour & a half! They are a lot more then then look!


so... right around an hour if you take a few quick puffs here & there?
an hour is fine with me... anything over that and I'm afraid of having to leave an unfinished cigar behind.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I've had Nubs before. They were decent cigars. I wouldn't say they were overpriced or underpriced or overappreciated or underappreciated. They are good, one dimensional smokes that are priced well for what they are.

I assumed this is what they would be and bought a few when I took my just-getting-started cigar smoking friends to a cigar bar in The Woodlands. I got them some Nubs with Connecticut wrappers to let them get a feel for those and I got them the Nub maduros. They enjoyed both and used them to get a feel for "Okay... this is a sweet, creamy finish... some spice, right? This is... toasty? Kinda... earthy? This is earthy."

I'm not trying to say that they are only for beginners but I used them to teach because it is easier to recognize and name a flavor when it doesn't change.

I've enjoyed every Nub I've had. Not my first choice but far from being my last choice.


----------



## E Ross (Aug 9, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> This looks like it could be a great, cheesy action movie with the cast of the decade (or 3) but how many of the stars are only 1 scene cameos?


Only 2 are "1 scene cameos". I don't want to give away which ones although you can probably guess one.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> the first scene with a cigar was Sly in the Plane and it looked like an Opus, but there were several different cigars through out the movie.


You think it was an Opus in the first scene? I did not see a band on it. I will need to see the movie again.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

E Ross said:


> Only 2 are "1 scene cameos". I don't want to give away which ones although you can probably guess one.


Yeah, he's probably too busy trying to find a way to run for president to dedicate a bunch of time to shooting movies.


----------



## DFisk (Jul 27, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Speaking of cool pipes, I'm not a pipe smoker, but if I ever become one, I want the pipe that Christoph Waltz was smoking in "Inglourious Basterds". Talk about bada$$! :smoke:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rosie


 Does anyone have a picture of this pipe? Im starting to smoke pipes and would like to have a overpriced one. I have yet to see the movie.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

kbiv said:


> in the credits it said Arturo Fuente Carlito. I'm assuming the GOF's. pretty cool, since I had just bought one that morning as my end of the world smoke...
> 
> (yeah I know, first post. been lurking for awhile, I'll go over to the newbie post section)


Oh wow the credits say that, Very cool catch.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

Opus X


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Its funny what you notice when its something you enjoy. My girlfriend gets mad when I start naming all the firearms in action movies.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

photo found on photobucket


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Wigwam FTW.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Citizen Zero said:


> Wigwam FTW.


Definitely Opus I noticed that last weekend. Stallone is a big opus fan!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Haven't seen the movie yet, but want to. Can't wait to see the smoking action movie...action!!!


----------



## Onlydominican (Aug 24, 2010)

It was definitely a bad ass movie. In fact, the only complaint I have about it is that they actually tried to give the movie a decent plot. With all those action movie stars, I don;t need to sticking plot, just lots of fighting, blowing shit up, etc. I loved seeing so much cigar smoking; that was awesome; you can tell those guys rely had a lot of fun making that movie.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I loved seeing an Opus on the big screen, even though it was on a little screen...my laptop when I watched it the first time. When I told my wife, she looked at me and laughed, calling me a dork. Oh well, she obviously doesn't get it.


----------

